# Schritt für Schitt Tutorial für Java und JDBC unter Linux



## nieselfriem (24. Aug 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein gutes Tutorial für Datenbankanbindung mittels JDBC (mysql) mit Java unter Linux finden kann.

Oder wohlmöglich mir das mal erklären kan. In Büchern stellen sie leider nur immer die Windows Version dar.

Danke!


----------



## foobar (24. Aug 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529

JDBC ist es egal ob du unter Windows oder Linux arbeitest. Was genau ist denn das Problem?


----------



## nieselfriem (24. Aug 2004)

Hallo!

Danke! Dieser link war echt hilfreich. Damit hast du mir sehr geholfen.

MFG niesel


----------



## nollario (25. Aug 2004)

ich denke mal jdbc zum laufen zu bringen ist leichter, als mysql unter linux.... 

aber wir sind nun mal ein java forum! ;-)


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich denke mal jdbc zum laufen zu bringen ist leichter, als mysql unter linux....
> aber wir sind nun mal ein java forum! ;-)



Wo liegt das Problem Mysql zum laufen zu bringen?
Installation:       rpm -Uhv mysqlxxx.rpm
Server starten: rcmysql start


----------

